# Onlineroulette



## ibi971 (30. Jan 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Bei einer Spieleseite habe ich von einem Freund ein Skript enthalten welches automatisch wettet. Das ist legal. Ich hatte mal nen 6 Tage PHP Kurs, aber hab fast alles vergessen^^ Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir bei der Lösung helfen könntet. So die Taktik ist folgende => Man setzt eine Münze auf rot, falls man gewinnt, setzt man wieder eine, falls man verliert, verdoppelt man den Betrag. Nun setzt man ja 2 Münzen. So falls man jetzt gewinnt setzt man das nächste mal eine Münze auf rot, aber falls man verliert setzt man ja 4. So bis hierhin geht alles^^ Nun ist die Frage, falls man einen bestimmten Betrag erreicht hat, soll das Skript die Farbe wechseln und von neu Anfangen, das heisst in diesem konkreten Beispiel, falls er solange verdoppelt bis er 16 Münzen hat und immer noch nicht gewonnen hat, setzt er auf Schwarz 1 Münze. Bei dem jetzigen Skript verdoppelt er jedoch immer weiter auf rot.


```
// Advanced bot Script By Lord 10K coins ///
var initialBetAmount = 1;
var mode = 'martingale'; // can be 'martingale' or 'anti-martingale' (WAT? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingale_(betting_system) )
var betColor = 'red';    // can be 'red' or 'black'
var maxlose = 16 ; // Edit this in respect of ur train lenth protection , for instial bet 2 AP is 2-6-14-30-62-126-254-510 , set 510 to avoid 7 lenth Train
var initBorderBetVar = initialBetAmount * 2 ;
//var loses = 0;
//////////////////////////
initBorderBetVar = initBorderBet();
maxlose = initBorderBetVar;
function tick()
{var a=getStatus();
if(a!==lastStatus&&"unknown"!==a)
    {switch(a){case"waiting":bet();
    break;
    case"rolled":rolled()}
    lastStatus=a,printInfo()}}
function checkBalance()
    {return getBalance()<currentBetAmount?(console.warn("BANKRUPT! Not enough balance for next bet, aborting."),clearInterval(refreshIntervalId),!1):!0}
function printInfo()
    {var a=" \nStatus: "+lastStatus+"\nRolls played: "+currentRollNumber+"\nInitial bet amount: "+initialBetAmount+"\nCurrent bet amount: "+currentBetAmount+"\nLast roll result: "+(null===wonLastRoll()?"-":wonLastRoll()?"won":"lost");
    console.log(a)}
function rolled()
    {return"anti-martingale"===mode?void antiMartingale():(martingale(),void currentRollNumber++)}
function antiMartingale()
    {currentBetAmount=wonLastRoll()?2*currentBetAmount:initialBetAmount}
function martingale()
    {currentBetAmount=wonLastRoll()?initialBetAmount:2*currentBetAmount;
    if(currentBetAmount>=maxlose) {betColor = 'black'}}
    if(currentBetAmount<maxlose)  {betColor = 'red'}}
function bet()
    {checkBalance()&&(setBetAmount(currentBetAmount),setTimeout(placeBet,50))}
function setBetAmount(a)
    {$betAmountInput.val(a)}
function placeBet()
    {return"red"===betColor?($redButton.click(),void(lastBetColor="red")):($blackButton.click(),void(lastBetColor="black"))}
function getStatus()
    {var a=$statusBar.text();
    if(hasSubString(a,"Rolling in"))return"waiting";
    if(hasSubString(a,"***ROLLING***"))return"rolling";
    if(hasSubString(a,"rolled")){var b=parseInt(a.split("rolled")[1]);return lastRollColor=getColor(b),"rolled"}return"unknown"}
  
function getBalance()
    {return parseInt($balance.text())}
function hasSubString(a,b)
    {return a.indexOf(b)>-1}
function getColor(a)
    {return 0==a?"green":a>=1&&7>=a?"red":"black"}
function wonLastRoll()
    {return lastBetColor?lastRollColor===lastBetColor:null}
    var currentBetAmount=initialBetAmount,currentRollNumber=1,lastStatus,lastBetColor,lastRollColor,$balance=$("#balance"),$betAmountInput=$("#betAmount"),$statusBar=$(".progress #banner"),$redButton=$("#panel1-7 .betButton"),$blackButton=$("#panel8-14 .betButton"),refreshIntervalId=setInterval(tick,500);

function initBorderBet(){
    var i = 0 ;
    while ( i < 3){
    initBorderBetVar = initBorderBetVar * 2 ;
    i = i + 1;
    }
   
    }
```


----------



## animawinshere (23. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

ich arbeite an einem Ähnlichen Problem und zwar möchste ich das er meinen Betrag mal 1.05 nimmt und auf 2 Nachkommastellen rundet. Hast du dafür eine Lösung?
Die Lösung für dein Problem ist bei mir "var maxBetValue = 50" Damit hört er dann auf.
Bzw. sehe ich grad das ich ein Script hab das das macht was du möchstest. Schreib mir mal eine PM

Mfg


----------

